# Guvernator Distortion



## Paradox916 (Mar 14, 2021)

This pedal doesn’t get enough love... it very versatile from an OD boost to full on distortion. My Mesa really likes this pedal. Built it for a friend by request.... I’m getting better definitely have room for improvements especially with my water slide decals they are still a bit messy and I had some weird adhesion problems but all in all I think it turned out alright.


----------



## Barry (Mar 14, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## dawson (Mar 14, 2021)

I'm sure your friend will be super happy!

Your knob combo looks sharp and I'm really into that graphic on the side.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 15, 2021)

Killer graphics!


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks guys! I put a lot of thought into the the graphics design.


----------



## spi (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice.  My favorite Guvnor based pedal (that I've tried) is the Disarray (aka Riot).   Give that one a shot next if you haven't yet.


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 15, 2021)

spi said:


> Nice.  My favorite Guvnor based pedal (that I've tried) is the Disarray (aka Riot).   Give that one a shot next if you haven't yet.


I’ll have to check that one out.


----------



## Untro (Mar 15, 2021)

Man I love the Guvnator, even though I thought I wouldn't cuz I never liked the commercial versions that I tried. The LED clipping is great, I love the way it looks exposed when running. On full blast it makes any guitar sound like a gibby through a marshal, and every A chord make me feel like playing AC/DC's 'Shoot to thrill' or something haha, it's made its way onto a lot of sessions that need a guitar to just 'rock'. One of my first couple of success building a pedal from here too! 




Dont mind the smutt, gotta getcher motor runnin somehow!


----------



## Paradox916 (Mar 15, 2021)

Untro said:


> Man I love the Guvnator, even though I thought I wouldn't cuz I never liked the commercial versions that I tried. The LED clipping is great, I love the way it looks exposed when running. On full blast it makes any guitar sound like a gibby through a marshal, and every A chord make me feel like playing AC/DC's 'Shoot to thrill' or something haha, it's made its way onto a lot of sessions that need a guitar to just 'rock'. One of my first couple of success building a pedal from here too!
> View attachment 10392
> 
> Dont mind the smutt, gotta getcher motor runnin somehow!


That’s awesome! how did you do cover the whole pedal with no seams?


----------



## Untro (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks! My enclosure process is pretty tedious, but I basically Hodgepodge comic strips as a collage onto the enclosure and then spray it with varnish/acrylic like usual. It's fun and contributes to each one being unique and kinda 'arty,' but takes exponentially longer per pedal as I go out, buy used comics, cut em up, arrange em etc etc, I'm looking forward to learning waterslide soon haha. Ive also yet to see if it can withstand the abuse of gigging, because, ya know, 2020, so we'll see!


----------

